# Introduce your country



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveStory10's awesome thread about South Africa made me think that I'd create a thread like that. I read that many people here have interested in different cultures there, so users who want can introduce their country or state here. Perhaps it'll also help someone to decide a travel destination if they're planning to take a trip somewhere and want some information about different places in the world.

---
So, welcome to participate a virtual trip in my homeland, FINLAND. The post is based a lot on my personal view about us Finnishes and Finland but there are also a pinch of facts included in that introduction.


Finland is a little Northern European counry, located in Scandinavia, between Sweden and Russia, up north from Estonia. It's kind of sparsely populated country: its population is under 6,000,000 and population density around 16 people per km² or 40 people per mi². It's still very developed country with strong social security and high tertiary sector of industry. It also has great resources in forests and lumber industry is a great part of Finnish economy, even tho recent recession has had its influence to that part and seems that many companies are going to move at least part of their production in cheaper countries. Beside that also communication technology is important for Finland and for example Nokia has Finnish roots. Worth of mention is that American magazine Newsweek ranked Finland as the world's best country not so long ago. Finnish students have also made it very well in PISA test. At the moment Finland has women in the very top of its governance; also both acting president Tarja Halonen and acting Prime Minister Mari Kiviniemi are women.
Sources beside personal views:
Wikipedia
YLE news








Finland located in Europe​
Finland is officially bilingual country; marjor of the folk, 92% of people speak Finnish as their 1st language. The other official language is Swedish (a bit over 5% of the folk) and also Saami has a recognized status in Northern parts of the country. Special letters both in Finnish and Swedish are Scandinavian ä and ö. Also Christianity has a strong foothold in Finland: over 70% of the folk are member of the Evangelical Lutheran Church and it's one of the two national churches in the country. The other national church is Finnish Orthodox Church with 1.1% part of people. There are still freedom of religion in Finland so you can be a member of any religious group if you want. Even it seems that being a Lutheran is just a nominal thing for many people, it has rooted some deep values in our Finnish culture; working hard, modesty and restraint are highly appreciated values over here. Many nominally Lutheran people also participate some traditional services and rites that the Church offers (christening, confirmation class, wedding, funeral, Christmas night service etc.) Besides Christian holidays there are also two other widely-celebrated holidays: 1st of May, also known as Labor Day or Walpurgis night. It's celebrated in 1st of May and since it's a celebration of academic people and workforce, it's important especially for students, those who've graduated their upper secondary school, workers and politically leftist people. Political speechs, balloons, streamers, doughnuts, mead and drinking heavily are typical for Walpurgis Night. The other widely-celebrated holiday is Midsummer in June. Even tho this celebration celebrated for midsummer has received Christian meaning, its roots are in pagan era before Christianity and it includes some pagan things like folks magic even nowadays. Sauna is an important part of Finnish culture and many people have a small sauna built in their house.
Sources beside personal views:
Wikipedia

Finnish people are typically, based on OP's humble opinion, pretty restrained folk. It's better to be quiet and not brag over things, at least not over yourself. Small talk is pretty scant and respecting one's personal territory is important. Finnish culture is all in all very individual-centered. On the other hand Finnishes can be very social in their own friend groups and especially if the situation includes alcohol, their mood can change very open. Still, even Finnish people can be quiet, they can still be warmhearted, hearty and even outgoing if they feel so.
Sources: personal views.








Folk of blue cross. You can see Christian symbolism also in Finnish flag which consist of a blue cross on a white base.









Finnish upper secondary school graduation cap that graduated people wear in Walpurgis Night.​
Finland has four clear seasons: warm and sunny summer, colorful autumn, cold and snowy winter and then spring. Finland is a part of semi continental climate and its forest cover consist mainly of conifers like pines and spruces. There are still some deciduos trees like birches, willows, aspens or alders in Finland. Most Northest parts of the country are still pretty austere and runty since them reach the Arctic Circle. Typical animals are, depeding on the part of the country, large beasts like bears, wolves, lynxes and wolwerines. There are also elks, hares, european hares and then lemmings and reindeers in North. Flora and fauna are naturally poor compared for example tropical parts of the world and vary depending on the part of the country, Southern parts are more diverse. Still, on the other hand we don't for example have dangerous spiders or actually any very dangerous animals or plants. The most venomous snake is viper. Southern part of Finland has been covered with many lakes and untouchable hinterlands can be beautiful with all these forests and lakes.
Sources beside personal views:
Wikipedia








Summer night over lake Saimaa, SE Finland.







Finnish autumn forest.







Finnish autumn I.







Finnish autumn II.







Finnish winter.








The last winter was snowy one.​

​


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Finnish cultural products like movies or music aren't very well-known around the world. Perhaps the most well-known bands we've sent to the world are for example Hanoi Rocks, HIM and Children of Bodom. Our "Jackass" group, Duudsonit (the Dudesons) is just making itself known in North America. I'm not all sure about what kind of movies Finland has sent to the world, but personally I recommend to watch movies called Tuntematon Sotilas (the Unknown Soldier) or Menolippu Mombasaan (One Way Ticket to Mombasa) if you're able to find them somewhere. One of our most well-known comedic was Pertti "Spede" Pasanen, which has also produced some material in English. Other famous Finnish cultural prouducts are for example the Moomins





Finnish culture - Pop band Nylon Beat singing in English






Finnish culture - Pop band Nylon Beat singing in Finnish





Finnish culture - Rap artist Pikku G singing in Finnish





Finnish culture - Production of Spede Pasanen - Practical English in Practice part 2/24





Finnish culture - Production of Spede Pasanen - Startup grant office - subbed in English

For tourists, Midnight Sun in the Northern part of Finland, Lapland, close to the Arctic Circle, can be a real experience. There are few nights around Midsummer time when the sun doesn't go practically down at all. In Europe they also believe that Santa Claus lives at Korvatunturi close to Finnish-Russian border and that has bore Santa Claus Village close to Rovaniemi, one of the biggest cities in Northern Finland. On the other hand, Finland is a good target also someone who just wants to rent a cabin and calm down among wilderness. Then there are also some cities, for example old parts of Turku in west coast are very beautiful and the city itself has also some interesting sights. Our capital city is Helsinki.
Sources beside personal views:
Wikipedia

Since we are horse people here, I guess you're also interested in our native horsebreed, Finnhorse. Here's the breed in Wikipedia: Finnhorse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
​
Feel free to ask if you want to know more or have some questions - or feel free to introduce your country.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats really amazing! Thanks for posting about your beautiful country, Im glad my thread inspired you


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you, LoveStory .

Anyone else? I'm sure you're proud of your countries so show it!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Gah, if only I didn't have homework. Expect one from me tomorrow :smile:

Loved reading about Finland though!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Iceland is an island nation in the middle of the north Atlantic. It has been independent since 1944, before that the king of Denmark ruled over Iceland. Reykjavík is Iceland's capital, and the northern most capital in the world.
It's about 103,000 km^2 and about 11% is covered with glaciers. 62.7% of it is considered a tundra and only 23% is vegetated.

Because of how northerly Iceland lies, it gets very little light in winter, but in summer it almost never gets dark.

Iceland is situated on the Mid-Atlantic ridge and on a hotspot, those two factors make it one of the most geologically active places on earth. Notable examples are the recent Eyjafjallajökull eruption, which stopped a large part of air travel in Europe, and the Laki eruption in 1783-1784, which caused 25% of Iceland's population to die along with 80% of the sheep and 50% of the cows and horses. All Icelandic horses who are now alive descend from these survivors. The eruption also caused famine and strange weather patters across the globe.

Because of all this geolocial activity hot water is abundant. Almost all houses are only heated with hot water pumped from the ground and it's also used to create electricity.

Iceland has been rated high on the Human development index and now stands in 3rd place, having lost the first one. Forbes recently claimed it was the cleanest country on the earth. It's a very egaliterian coutnry, the first elected female head of state was Vigdís Finnbogadóttir, our president from 1980-1996. She was also a single mother. Our current prime minister is an openly gay woman.

Iceland relies heavily on fish industry, but less so nowadays than only a short while ago. Tourism and aluminum smelting are also important.

The weather is better than you'd expect. The Gulf stream travels to us and heats the whole island.

Icelanders speak Icelandic, which has changed very little through the centuries. It's a North-Germanic language and the most simular language to it is Faroese.

Only about 320,000 people live in Iceland and over 200,000 of them live in the Greater Reykjavík Area. 

The most famous people from Iceland include Björk, Sigurrós and Eiður Smári Guðjohnsen.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Sis, that was interesting to read .


----------

